# excersize idea's for my spoo pup?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, as he's so young and his growth plates won't close for quite some time to come, any chance you can take him to a puppy play class with other pups his age? He can romp all he wants as long as it's not enforced exercise. I'm not an expert in this and know others here will have good ideas for you.


----------



## Emmadog (May 12, 2015)

A new spoo will be home w us the end of June. We will take daily walks w my twins girls age 3.5 . I am wondering on what age do u all recommend the puppy can start running at park with my husband and I. Around 2 miles?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

With a Standard, I'd not run the dog as in running with humans until maybe after age two, to avoid joint damage, but that's more conservative than some say. Training is a great method to tire out dogs' minds and fun walks can incorporate bursts of training games.

It's safe for puppies to romp in unforced play, because usually they will stop and rest when needed, so getting him into a puppy social kindergarden class as soon as he comes home is important for both socialization as well as chances for natural exercise through play. A run with a human is very different, so I'd personally want my Poodle to get a chance to mature and have his growth plates close, and then gradually build up to these runs.

Twin girls, how wonderful . You are doubly blessed and having the puppy will be a lot of work yet such a great experience for your family.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a helpful thread on the topic:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/9335-jogging-6mo-standard.html

Took a while to find one and I'm out of coffee, so too many posts when one would have covered it!


----------

